# Hello, I'm new *



## meobs (Oct 21, 2007)

Hello
I'm a bit confused about the site but from what I have seen I think it is what I need.  
I am in the early stages of my 10th cycle.  I am very pleased to say that my 2nd cycle has given us a beautiful little girl who is now 4 and 1/2.  But for the past 3 and 1/2 years we have been trying to give her a brother or sister.  I have now had 4 m/c, 1 failed attempt, 3 abandoned cycles.  My sister has recently announced that she is pregnant (which I am very pleased about) but I am finding it hard to accept and now feel an overwhelming pressure to make this cycle work.  I am scared about this cycle and dreading every stage as it gets nearer.  I would love to chat with someone about this.
Thank you
xxx


----------



## carrott (Oct 20, 2007)

Hiya -I am new too - what type of treatment are you having? It's fantasitc that you have had a BFP on your second attempt - I wish you lots of luck with this cycle x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello there!

Welcome to FF - just to warn you, it gets totally addictive! 

Why don't you try on the multiple cycles thread for size?

It's here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=115921.105

Some mods will be along to give you some more links in a mo though - hang on!

I'm glad to hear you had a daughter through treatment - and so sad for you to have gone through so much since. I well know the feeling of dread leading up to a cycle - it's hideous, isn't it?

Where are you cycling? have you changed clinics over the ten treatments?

have you been investigated for immune issues, etc?

xx


----------



## meobs (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi there

Thanks for your reply.  I am having ICSI.  We are lucky to have 10 embryos frozen, but in the last 2 attempts my body did not respond to the large amounts of oestrogen that i was on (womb lining was not getting thick enough) and so the cycles were abandoned.  I am dreading the same thing happening again.

How about you?  What are you doing?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Have they put you on Viagra? That can work for womb lining. A friend of mine was on estrofem tablets and oestrogen patches but her lining wouldn't grow. Are you taking selenium? Eating brazil nuts and drinking not-from-concentrate pineapple juice? All that helps.

I'm waiting for my blood test on Tuesday at the mo - well, I didn't wait and did several HPTs anyway! Looks like I'm 4 weeks pregnant. Although I still can't believe it.

We had ICSI and PESA at the Jinemed in Turkey. If you look at the bottom of my posts some of my history is there in pink - we were facing quite big odds!


----------



## carrott (Oct 20, 2007)

Hiya,

It's so reassuring to hear the BFP on this site - when your low it really picks you up. Congrats to you! I am doing IUI and currently on day 9 of cycle x


----------



## meobs (Oct 21, 2007)

Just worked out the BFP!  Thanks for the congrats.  She does keep me going through it all, we are very lucky really.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

The best of luck with it, Carrott! It's the best site in the whole world this - don't know how I'd have coped without it.

And as I said before, I may have become ever so slightly addicted to it!  

It's when I look at my profile and it says how long I've been on FF in DAYS. Having said that i do leave it up while I go and have a life occasionally!  

Marron - there are so many great features, it takes a while to get used to them all! Lucky? Sounds like you worked damned hard to get her!

xx


----------



## meobs (Oct 21, 2007)

Carrott - good luck with IUI.  I don't know much about that treatment but hope all goes well.  Fingers crossed!  I think this site will be so good, I am already feeling a bit more positive.


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello marron, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Congratulations on your little girl, but I am sorry to hear of the struggles you have been having getting a brother or sister for her.  This site is definetly for you and you will get plenty of support from people here.

Here's a few links you might find useful:

*Hoping for another miracle ~ **CLICK HERE*

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

You can "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people from the same clinic as you.

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every week (see link for times / dates), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.
 CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Lots of luck for your cycle. 

C~x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Marron 

 what an awful lot to have gone through, I'm glad youve joined us, It can only help to have a support of people who understand the worry and the frustration and the feelings we have when another family member or friend anounces their happy news 
Miranda, left you a great link to start you off, do check it out, Meanwhile
I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

FAQ ~
CLICK HERE

Hoping for another miracle ~
*CLICK HERE*

G&B - Community board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorry for duplicate info Marron, Thats a first for Caz & I
Weve posted at the same time on your thread  

~Dizzi~


----------



## meobs (Oct 21, 2007)

Thank you so much.  I am looking forward to exploring the links.  I am actually in tears writing this as I am so overwhelmed by the thought of actually being able to chat with people who really understand how I feel.  I was worrying how I was going to cope with the decisions that have to be made in the lead up to embryo transfer and of course the dreaded blood test day.  Not to mention the huge amounts of hormones that I am usually on that really send me loopy!  Even though I am crying I think it is more a huge sense of relief.  Thank you again.


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi hun just wanted to welcome you to ff you will find all the help and support you need hear good luck with everything
lea-Anne xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awww, never fear - we'll keep you just as sane as all of us!  

xx


----------



## Banana Girl (Aug 9, 2005)

Miranda7 said:


> Awww, never fear - we'll keep you just as sane as all of us!
> 
> xx


Aw Miranda, dont scare the poor girl!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I made my first posts through a veil of tears too hun, Just remember one day at a time,
Join the cycle buddies for extra support during your TX, and dont forget to let us know how you get on 



~Dizzi~


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome to FF.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *marron* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------

